# Side projects.



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Right now I have the one main variety, and a few side projects that I'm just fiddling around with. I doubt they'll amount to anything spectacular but it's fun to see them progressing even just a little bit, lol

Splashed, 









Himalayan/Siamese

























Black Tan, 

















Blacks, working on fuzzy, texel and angora.
Fuzzy Doe


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the way the Siamese are coming along, and the type on the Black Tans!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, you sure have set a lot of different lines to work on; I'm impressed and wondering what kind of a set-up you have vis a vis how many tanks and so forth. I love seeing more splashed tris. The splashed angora in the other posting is especially nice. You have a LOT of really nice meeces!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

TY jadeguppy and gypsytails . Slow but steady, lol, so long as they keep going forward I'll be content for a while.

moustress: I've actually downsized quite a bit in the past 18 months. I used to have 300+mice and I'm down to just about 150, give or take a few. These really are small projects. As far as cages I've got about 55, again give or take it depends on how many does I have on litters and how many bucks I'm growing out at the moment.


----------

